# APA 2009 line up is here!



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

I like the specs on the MambaXL and the python!!! Neat looking bows too.
Derek


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Apa line up*

Great shooting bows, up to the test with any bow out there, 362 fps :darkbeer:can see a MX1 in the near future


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Cool lineup Peter, do you have pics of the King Cobra?


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

I will try to get some King Cobra pics soon. It is a sweet looking rig too!


----------



## dkd1990 (Jun 28, 2007)

*362!*

That's a smoker! If it shoots like the rest of APA's bows I'm sure it will be a hit. Congrats APA. It's good to see a good company step up to the plate a hit a homer.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

They are nice bows.....


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

wow, 362! cool looking bows also!


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Grrrrrreat now I get to wait for TWO 5" BH bows to come out   I'm intrigued enough to actually test fire these two and see how they compare to my XF6 epsi:


----------



## Denogganizer (Dec 19, 2008)

A few guys at my club shoots APA.Very quiet,fast,and they shoot very well.Ultimate hunting bow IMO with the built in Broad head tightner/sharpener, along with the fang for hanging it.I just can't get used to the ugly ass riser.


----------



## Perceval (Nov 25, 2008)

Well i've finally found my new 2009 bow :teeth: .......

it'll be that king cobra , i had the chance to try a black manba ( not very current here in france ) and i absolutely felt in love with this bow .....

in france we need those speed bows because a silly law don't allow us to hunt with a arrow lighter than 465grs .......

i have a few questions : 

do these bows have laminated limbs ? 
do you have a dealer or sale représentative in france ? 

Best regards from france and congrats with this new line  ...........


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

Crashman said:


> I know we are a little late, but sales were awesome in the last quarter of 2008 and that put us behind in the development of new bows for 2009. So here we are, we hope you like the new line up!
> 
> First off, all the bows will now have the fang riser. Besides the obvious fang at the top of the bow which serves as a very useful way to hang your bow up, the riser is also lighter and stiffer than the previous non fang risers. We have also switched to a different camo, Vanish Hybrid by Camo West. It is a lighter toned more open pattern that should be very versatile in more environments around the globe.
> 
> ...


nice looking bows
Peter I thought Nibal said the new one was called an MX2 not the x2

awesome shooting bows for sure and CANADIAN made that is what I like


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

travski said:


> nice looking bows
> Peter I thought Nibal said the new one was called an MX2 not the x2
> 
> awesome shooting bows for sure and CANADIAN made that is what I like


Hi Travis, yes you are right! It is the Black Mamba MX2, my bad. Sorry it won't let me edit my original post.


----------



## Pearsonwonder (Apr 30, 2008)

Those are some really nice looking bows.


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

Look foward to testing your bows this year... see you at the show.

Jon


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Great, now I have to second think my plan!


----------



## DWK5150 (Oct 29, 2007)

Looks good t o me!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Perceval said:


> Well i've finally found my new 2009 bow :teeth: .......
> 
> it'll be that king cobra , i had the chance to try a black manba ( not very current here in france ) and i absolutely felt in love with this bow .....
> 
> ...


Thanks for the support! These limbs are not laminated, and to be truthful, we have had very good luck with these limbs...less than 1% warranty return in 2008. I am not sure about the dealer in France, but I will look into it for you.


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

What were the changes to the cams?
Anything we've been waiting for?............wink wink nudge nudge

People should be happy with the higher let off.


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

I am looking forward to testing one of these. 

Are you going to be at the ATA?


----------



## IndyMcDan (Jan 22, 2008)

*Website*

APA needs to update their website for their 2009 lineup. Been checking it for info and it's not there yet. APA does make a fine bow, and I think they are the most underrecognized manufacturer on the market. For those of you who think their risers are "ugly", you would appreciate it if you carried one in the field. The handle is really nice to have, a comfortable, balanced carrying point. Plus, it has to add some structural strength to the riser. But to be fair, beauty is subjective. Some people think center pivot risers look goofy, I think they look elegant. To each their own.:darkbeer:


----------



## Perceval (Nov 25, 2008)

Crashman said:


> Thanks for the support! These limbs are not laminated, and to be truthful, we have had very good luck with these limbs...less than 1% warranty return in 2008. I am not sure about the dealer in France, but I will look into it for you.


Many thanks ! i've found an archery store here in france " archerie Frère-loup " 
wich have the complete 2008 line , i'll contact him soon .
french hunters are greatly interested in your line of bows with excellent feedback on the 2008 line . 
happy new year and i wish you many sales in 2009


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Very nice line up! 362 is some serious speed!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Yes the web site does need to be updated, that will likely happen by mid January as the web master is on holidays. 

Cam changes for the dual cam include a better wall at full draw, higher let off, and a new system that allows the user to change the string and cables with out a standard bow press. The single cam got a little faster through weight reduction, and the new string change system. 

Any questions can be directed to me at this point and I will do my best to answer everything I can.:darkbeer:


----------



## mongomalyk (May 23, 2006)

Shot the new line-up on tueday and got the first new MX2,very solid wall and very nice to shoot even the king cobra was very nice to shoot which surprised me with the short brace height, the limb pockets are quite cool looking.I'll be doing some shooting with it tomorrow I'll let you know how it goes and try to post some photos.I really like the new camo as well.


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

mongomalyk said:


> Shot the new line-up on tueday and got the first new MX2,very solid wall and very nice to shoot even the king cobra was very nice to shoot which surprised me with the short brace height, the limb pockets are quite cool looking.I'll be doing some shooting with it tomorrow I'll let you know how it goes and try to post some photos.I really like the new camo as well.


How is the valley?? I have never been a big fan of speed bows, but that is only because the valley is so small. Stiff draw and a big "hump" dont really bother me.........but I tend to creep from time to time, and that spells disaster for a bow with a small valley.

Very nice looking bows, would love to see some video with sound of them being shot. Its the next best thing to actually shooting one


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks very impressive.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

mongomalyk said:


> Shot the new line-up on tueday and got the first new MX2,very solid wall and very nice to shoot even the king cobra was very nice to shoot which surprised me with the short brace height, the limb pockets are quite cool looking.I'll be doing some shooting with it tomorrow I'll let you know how it goes and try to post some photos.I really like the new camo as well.


Yes Rick, I was a little upset you got a new bow before me!!:mg: Normally that priviledge is reserved for yours truly. Oh well I guess I don't mind too much, but I do expect a full report on how the bow performs for you. :darkbeer:


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

How different is the wall from the 2008 X2? 

Post them pics! :greenwithenvy:



mongomalyk said:


> Shot the new line-up on tueday and got the first new MX2,very solid wall and very nice to shoot even the king cobra was very nice to shoot which surprised me with the short brace height, the limb pockets are quite cool looking.I'll be doing some shooting with it tomorrow I'll let you know how it goes and try to post some photos.I really like the new camo as well.


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

so great to see a company with a traditional dual cam set up. Very hard to beat a two cam.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

*The King CObra*

Certainly the King Cobra will be joining my bow collection this spring, if it is anything like my Buddy Daves Mamba, I will be kicking major ass in 3 D tourneys with it.


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

Crashman said:


> Yes Rick, I was a little upset you got a new bow before me!!:mg: Normally that priviledge is reserved for yours truly. Oh well I guess I don't mind too much, but I do expect a full report on how the bow performs for you. :darkbeer:


that is two years in a row you did not get the first one I got the first xl last year...lol maybe next year, Brother got his new XL on tuesday morning


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 5, 2005)

Perceval said:


> Well i've finally found my new 2009 bow :teeth: .......
> 
> it'll be that king cobra , i had the chance to try a black manba ( not very current here in france ) and i absolutely felt in love with this bow .....
> 
> ...



You really need to make up your mind about short brace height. Will you be able to shoot 5" BH or not?......


#114 December 31st, 2008, 06:37 PM 
Perceval 
Registered User 

Join Date: Nov 2008
Posts: 16 

Yeah , i can't wait to try the beast , and to see by myself how mathews broke 
the simple laws of physics !?!? .....
can't wait to see how they make a 5" BH comfortable , even without a STS 
.....
must bee some very special device , co-develloped with aliens from outerspace .....


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

travski said:


> that is two years in a row you did not get the first one I got the first xl last year...lol maybe next year, Brother got his new XL on tuesday morning


Just for the record, I had the first '08 Python X in September of '07, long before anyone else! And to be truthful, I am going to have a hard time giving up my current XL, it just works so well. So many bows, too little time.


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

*two cam bearings or bushings?*

are the bearings in the 2 cams ball or roller bearings or bronze oilite bushings? and how bad is the cam lean on the 37" bow? Thanks Mark


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

SNAPTHIS said:


> are the bearings in the 2 cams ball or roller bearings or bronze oilite bushings? and how bad is the cam lean on the 37" bow? Thanks Mark



Ball bearings for all the cams and idler wheels. Cam lean is adjustable with a traditional two cam because it has a split yoke on both limbs. I hope this helps!


----------



## Perceval (Nov 25, 2008)

Rooster Cogburn said:


> You really need to make up your mind about short brace height. Will you be able to shoot 5" BH or not?......


5"1/16 and a STS .........
you are right ,i admit i was unfair with mathews on the short BH :embara: ........
sorry , i'll try to think twice before writing next time .


----------



## tbear (Oct 22, 2002)

*APA Line*

Have been waiting to see the 09 lineup. Got two MX1 on order, looking forward to seeing pics of the King Cobra. Now I have more decisions. Love shooting these APA bows. Thanks for the update Peter.

Ted Kennedy
APA Staff shooter


----------



## melidine (Jan 4, 2009)

Awesome post


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*emmmm*

Very interesting?
Adjustable draw stop on the twin cams??

Tinker


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

hotwheels said:


> Very interesting?
> Adjustable draw stop on the twin cams??
> 
> Tinker


No adjustable draw stops on the twin cams. We lengthened the cable track stop on the module and that has greatly improved the feeling at full draw. I will have a new MX1 in about two weeks for you to try out Tinker. I should also have the full line up here at the end of the month, so hopefully we can get the gang together and play with it for a bit, I would love to hear what you guys think!

:darkbeer:


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Here are some pics of mongomalyk's MX2, he is getting 316fps @ 70lb, 30", and 386 grains.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

Crashman said:


> Here are some pics of mongomalyk's MX2, he is getting 316fps @ 70lb, 30", and 386 grains.


Beautiful Bow Crash, I am soooooooooo Jealous!


----------



## andy the hun (Feb 5, 2007)

IndyMcDan said:


> APA needs to update their website for their 2009 lineup. Been checking it for info and it's not there yet. APA does make a fine bow, and I think they are the most underrecognized manufacturer on the market. For those of you who think their risers are "ugly", you would appreciate it if you carried one in the field. The handle is really nice to have, a comfortable, balanced carrying point. Plus, it has to add some structural strength to the riser. But to be fair, beauty is subjective. Some people think center pivot risers look goofy, I think they look elegant. To each their own.:darkbeer:


You're absolutely right,it's not a fashion show outthere anyway,they are wery well made,add a DS sight and you have the best bow money can buy.
I have three bows from APA,the oldest 2006 and shoot them a lot and never 
ever had a problem with them.


----------



## Peter Pan (Jan 6, 2009)

I plan on ordering the King Cobra (it matches my car:shade Does anyone know how well the APA bows are tuned from the factory? I don't have a dealer around so will most likely be ordering straight through the company.


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

Peter Pan said:


> I plan on ordering the King Cobra (it matches my car:shade Does anyone know how well the APA bows are tuned from the factory? I don't have a dealer around so will most likely be ordering straight through the company.


Where abouts are you located at?
they wil tune them for you if you want them to and they do an awesome job


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

:happy1:


----------



## twin2003 (Feb 21, 2006)

Nice lineup Peter.

Gary talked to me today about the King Cobra. Sounds like he and Cody may be ordering some new bows shortly.

-T


----------



## Peter Pan (Jan 6, 2009)

travski said:


> Where abouts are you located at?
> they wil tune them for you if you want them to and they do an awesome job


I'm located in Salina, KS :darkbeer: I have a dealer about an hour and a half away but with work it's hard to get away.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Crashman said:


> Just for the record, I had the first '08 Python X in September of '07, long before anyone else! And to be truthful, I am going to have a hard time giving up my current XL, it just works so well. So many bows, too little time.


Peter, If you've got too many bows (is that really possible? ) just send one or two down the 401 to Trenton for storage...


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

I was wondering when APA was going to release their new lineup. They look good Peter.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

Are you guys using a different camo than last year? I really liked the pattern on the '08 bows. Will that be available this year as well?

Oops..I see in that first post that you did. But is last years pattern available anymore?


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Folks, I don't shoot for APA, but I will tell you they ARE a great shooting bow, I owned one for several years an it was a shooter! As far as getting info Peter Ray is the man! A great guy to run their shooting staff!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Nuge! Maybe you wanna drop the Hoyts and come over to the dark side??

The old camo will only be available if there is old inventory, which I think is quite low. 

Thanks Scott! It has always been a pleasure communicating with you, maybe one day you will succumb to the dark side and we will rule the universe together!!


----------



## Black Mamba (Dec 5, 2008)

Do I need to change modules to modify draw lenght in twin cam like mx1, mx2, king cobra? Or new cams allow some regulations in DL.

Thanks


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Black Mamba said:


> Do I need to change modules to modify draw lenght in twin cam like mx1, mx2, king cobra? Or new cams allow some regulations in DL.
> 
> Thanks


Yes draw length adjustments on the twin cams is acheived through a module swap, available in half inch increments. The single cam has a single inner rotating module that provides six inches of adjustments, again in half inch increments. I hope this helps.


----------



## Black Mamba (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok thank you very much!
Is target color BLACK available for 2009 bowline?
Thanks


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Yes black will be available for 2009. It looks pretty stealthy when done all in black.:shade:


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Crashman your making it harder and harder to say no to that pretty black target color!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Trust your feelings, come over to the dark side!:shade:


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

that little claw thing is frikkin cool :shade:


----------



## Black Mamba (Dec 5, 2008)

Crashman said:


> Yes black will be available for 2009. It looks pretty stealthy when done all in black.:shade:


Crashman could you post a pic of a new model in target black if you have it. 

Thanks


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Black Mamba said:


> Crashman could you post a pic of a new model in target black if you have it.
> 
> Thanks


Here it is, sorry it is sideways, I am a bit of a dolt when it comes to computers.


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Let's see, black, red, black, red, black, red .... maybe blue? So many target colors, so little time!


----------



## Black Mamba (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks Crashman!
All black is very nice!
are 2009 bows sold with string dampner? Or is it optional and it has to be paid extra?

Thanks


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

String dampeners are extra, about $25 I think. 

My Mamba XL has a black riser with camo limbs, black Posten stabs, black Tru Ball Axcel sight, it looks really good. :shade: Nice thing is I can hunt with it too if I like, but I hate tearing it apart to put a hunting a set up on it.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Crashman said:


> Thanks Nuge! Maybe you wanna drop the Hoyts and come over to the dark side??


Now that's crazy talk right there. We all know that Hoyt has better hats and I love a good apple on mine

Seriously though... they do look good and their previous offerings shoot very nice. I like how they're refining their design every year as opposed to trying something radical just to be different. I'll look forward to trying out a couple of the '09 models!

Cheers,


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Yes Hoyt has great hats. It seems to me that one of your hats was given to you by yours truly! Too bad you can't kill a deer with your hat!!


----------



## Deerman1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Peter,

GREAT LOOKING BOWS:teeth::teeth::teeth:

At rest, are the limbs on the MXII as parallel as they are on my 2008 Viper???

Basically, is the MXII a Viper with dual cams???

Still using Scorpian strings??


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Peter,

GREAT LOOKING BOWS

At rest, are the limbs on the MXII as parallel as they are on my 2008 Viper??? Very close
Basically, is the MXII a Viper with dual cams??? Very similar
Still using Scorpian strings?? Yes


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Give me a Call*

Let Us know when they come in Pete

In the market for a new toy

Tinker


----------



## southerncanuck (Dec 22, 2008)

any chance of a price list?
I'd love to support a Canadian company


----------



## hoyt88 (Nov 24, 2008)

some good looking bows and 362fps thats up there in speed.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

southerncanuck said:


> any chance of a price list?
> I'd love to support a Canadian company


We really appreciate your interest! Pricing is best handled by your dealer, if you don't have a dealer in your area, call us direct at the factory...1.866.353.7378.


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

*Apa*

Some of those bows have really appealing specs...at least to me. Especially that Python...but too bad it isn't a dual cam. Does APA use laminated limbs?


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

Didn't see you guys at the ATA show..


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

CherryJu1ce said:


> Some of those bows have really appealing specs...at least to me. Especially that Python...but too bad it isn't a dual cam. Does APA use laminated limbs?


The Python is a sweet shooting bow for sure. If you want a twin cam with similar specs, check out the Black Mamba XL. We do not use laminated limbs.


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

I have an 08 Python in black.. Very nice looking bow..

The solo cams are SO smooth! Love it...



CherryJu1ce said:


> Some of those bows have really appealing specs...at least to me. Especially that Python...but too bad it isn't a dual cam. Does APA use laminated limbs?


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

Let's see that King Cobra..:shade:


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

I will try to get some pics of the King Cobra tomorrow for you guys!


----------



## Maine Woods (May 17, 2007)

I have been very excited about APA bows for the last 2 years. No dealers anywhere near me though.:sad: Crashman I sent you a PM.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Finally have some pics of the King Cobra! This is a real thriller for speed, but it shoots very sweet!


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

Crashman said:


> Finally have some pics of the King Cobra! This is a real thriller for speed, but it shoots very sweet!


Looking forward to taking a look at it.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

Jason Balazs said:


> Looking forward to taking a look at it.


Looking forward to seeing a review on this bow.:set1_draught2:


----------



## Peter Pan (Jan 6, 2009)

When will the black be available on the Cobra?


----------



## Black Mamba (Dec 5, 2008)

Crashman what are holes on cams? 
Are they timing marks?


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

The holes in the cams can be used for timing marks, they will be a very good place to start. Their main purpose is for the new Cam Lock, which allows you to change strings and cables with out the use of a traditional bow press. Here is another picture for you guys!


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

spiker_01 said:


> Looking forward to seeing a review on this bow.:set1_draught2:


I am hoping Spiker.

It was nice to talk with all of the bow manufacutres at the ATA show and see how impressed they were with the last two years reviews. Same goes for this year, all video, but in HD and with multiple camera angles!

Jason


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Wooooowowowow*

Man those are sweet looking i might just have yto get one.


----------



## Deerman1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Holy past parallel limbs batman!!!!


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

This bow is #1 on my list for '09. 

Can you post a diagram of how the "Pressless" function works?:thumbs_up


----------



## Black Mamba (Dec 5, 2008)

Crashman said:


> Their main purpose is for the new Cam Lock, which allows you to change strings and cables with out the use of a traditional bow press.


:mg: :mg: :mg: How do they work?


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

It works rather simple actually. The strings and cable need to be intact, damaged is okay or in need of replacement but they still need to be intact, more or less. Here is how it will read in the owners manual...

APA Cam Lock

Another truly innovative feature found exclusively on APA bows is the new Cam Lock. The Cam Lock allows you to change strings and cables on your bow. Simply remove the Cam Lock pin from its storage area with in the tool center on the riser, hold the bow by the carry handle and step on the string. Gently pull up on the carry handle just enough to initiate cam rotation and insert the pin through one of the holes in the outer perimeter of the cam. Ensure the ends of the pin are flush with both sides of the limb and gently let the string back down until the pressure is held by the pin. Now you can change the string on your single cam bow, or change the string and one cable of your XV cam equipped dual cam bow. To remove the pin, simply repeat the above steps in the reverse order. To change the other cable of your XV cam bow simply repeat the above steps on the other cam and you can now change the other cable. To change the cable of your XP single cam bow, you need to reduce the brace height by gently squeezing the string towards the riser until one of the holes on the cam appears on the inside side of the limb, and then simply insert the Cam Lock pin into place and you can now change your cable. Reverse this procedure to remove the pin. Be extremely careful to not pinch fingers or insert fingers through the cam while operating the Cam Lock feature or at any other time. DO NOT ATTEMPT TO FIRE THE BOW WITH THE CAM LOCK PIN IN PLACE!!


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Lolo*



Deerman1 said:


> Holy past parallel limbs batman!!!!


Give it a few years and someone will come up with limbs that actualy tuch you when you shoot.


----------



## Black Mamba (Dec 5, 2008)

APA really INNOVATION! :RockOn: :RockOn: :RockOn:


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

NO bow press required. That is an awesome feature I really like the fact that if your out somewhere and you have a problem you can fix it right there and still hunt. That is cool!!!!!


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Crashman said:


> It works rather simple actually. The strings and cable need to be intact, damaged is okay or in need of replacement but they still need to be intact, more or less. Here is how it will read in the owners manual...
> 
> APA Cam Lock
> 
> Another truly innovative feature found exclusively on APA bows is the new Cam Lock. The Cam Lock allows you to change strings and cables on your bow. Simply remove the Cam Lock pin from its storage area with in the tool center on the riser, hold the bow by the carry handle and step on the string. Gently pull up on the carry handle just enough to initiate cam rotation and insert the pin through one of the holes in the outer perimeter of the cam. Ensure the ends of the pin are flush with both sides of the limb and gently let the string back down until the pressure is held by the pin. Now you can change the string on your single cam bow, or change the string and one cable of your XV cam equipped dual cam bow. To remove the pin, simply repeat the above steps in the reverse order. To change the other cable of your XV cam bow simply repeat the above steps on the other cam and you can now change the other cable. To change the cable of your XP single cam bow, you need to reduce the brace height by gently squeezing the string towards the riser until one of the holes on the cam appears on the inside side of the limb, and then simply insert the Cam Lock pin into place and you can now change your cable. Reverse this procedure to remove the pin. Be extremely careful to not pinch fingers or insert fingers through the cam while operating the Cam Lock feature or at any other time. DO NOT ATTEMPT TO FIRE THE BOW WITH THE CAM LOCK PIN IN PLACE!!


HAHA I remember when I had to put a peep in my old champion and I didn't have a press, so I pulled the bow back a bit and jammed a screwdriver in the cam lol. But awesome bows BTW I really like APA's:shade:


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

OOPS! I missed. said:


> HAHA I remember when I had to put a peep in my old champion and I didn't have a press, so I pulled the bow back a bit and jammed a screwdriver in the cam lol. But awesome bows BTW I really like APA's:shade:


Yes People have been doing this for years. We have just made it a little easier for them. One less thing to carry in the field! :shade:


----------



## Kiteman (Jan 4, 2003)

*?*

Peter,
For the right price, do you think Nebal would teach that other bow designer, Matt Somethingorother, how to get this kind of speed without attaching the kitchen sink (complete with garbage disposal) to the string? 
Just curious....


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

Peter, can you show a larger pic of the Red Flame finish like you did with the Black model above?


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

I would love to Spike, but I live waaaaayyyyy out in the boonies and I am still on dial up. So large pictures are a bit of a challenge for me. The new web site will be up soon and there will be pictures there for sure. Sorry bud!


----------



## rocksteady (May 23, 2006)

*king cobra*

peter,finally i get to see the king cobra,have you been able to shoot it yet?Im curious about the draw cycle with my neck injury that we talked about.I really like the speed,this bow should be murder on the 3-d trail if you can handle the short brace height----i guess ill probably have to order one and find out for myself.:shade:


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

I have not shot it yet, but I will have one in my hands at the end of the month. I will let you know how it shoots, however I am sure you will not have a problem with it at 50 lbs with your draw length. You will still get great speeds no problem. :shade:


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*apa bows*

awesome looking bow, any shooter program, no dealers in cincinnati area. can you give me a call 513-314-2442. thanks joe baker


----------



## HiTecArcher (Jul 11, 2008)

Peter, thanks for stopping by last evening, shooting the new MX2 was quite pleasing. Shooting 60# @ 28" and 304g arrow and chronographed @319 FPS with no jump, felt really nice. A little different than what I'm used to but never the less nice shooting bow. Can't wait to get the full line-up into my shop.

Dale
Owner - Eastside Archery


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

HiTecArcher said:


> Peter, thanks for stopping by last evening, shooting the new MX2 was quite pleasing. Shooting 60# @ 28" and 304g arrow and chronographed @319 FPS with no jump, felt really nice. A little different than what I'm used to but never the less nice shooting bow. Can't wait to get the full line-up into my shop.
> 
> Dale
> Owner - Eastside Archery


Thanks Dale, its always fun to come down and visit you and Jen. I hope to see the bow rack in your shop packed full of APAs real soon!


----------



## asashooter (Dec 9, 2006)

*APA Bows*

Need a Dealer in Indiana that has a Black Mamba XL in stock to send me a pm.


----------



## Black Mamba (Dec 5, 2008)

HiTecArcher said:


> Peter, thanks for stopping by last evening, shooting the new MX2 was quite pleasing. Shooting 60# @ 28" and 304g arrow and chronographed @319 FPS with no jump, felt really nice. A little different than what I'm used to but never the less nice shooting bow. Can't wait to get the full line-up into my shop.
> 
> Dale
> Owner - Eastside Archery


319 FPS 60# 28" 304g??????????????????

    

I'm afraid my arrow speed could be more than 300-309 FPS with Black Mamba MX1 55# 27" 315g! I've speed limit at 300fps +3% (309fps max speed) :angry:

Too much fast APA bows!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oolon Colluphid (Jan 21, 2009)

APA is continuing to impress me with their bows. I have my sights set on a Boa in Feb. Tell me, what does APA stand for?


----------



## Kiteman (Jan 4, 2003)

*Al's*

I will help Peter out here; hope he doesn't mind...

APA stands for Al's Perfect Archery, named after the owner's (Nebal--nicknamed Al) archery shop in Sask.

Peter, please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Al's Precision Archery is the name of the pro shop that started it all for APA. Then they started manufacturing an arrow rest line and now they make some pretty fine shootin' irons too!

:darkbeer:


----------



## Kiteman (Jan 4, 2003)

*Well....*

I was _ALMOST _right!


----------



## Louis19 (Dec 10, 2008)

I shoot the MX1 its a real nice shooting bow !! And wow fast !!
:thumbs_up


----------



## Louis19 (Dec 10, 2008)

I see having one of them later on !!!!!!!!!! Great bow :tongue:


----------



## Oolon Colluphid (Jan 21, 2009)

Met the boys from APA at the Calgary Archery Center this past Tuesday. The new line up is quite nice. Waiting for Feb. to order my new Viper.


----------



## bqb (Oct 9, 2008)

Perceval said:


> ....
> do you have a dealer or sale représentative in france ?


Hi Perceval,

APA Team Germany will deliver to france too. Look for their website on the APA site dealers list.

xxx.apaarchery.de

Only in german but they answer to emails - peut-être en français.


----------



## joebou (Jan 18, 2009)

*Apa bow speed*

APA GERMANY SITE

any english version of the software they use to calculate speed??


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Thanks For the test drive*

I Shot the MX1 Tuesday Night (Crashes Personal Bow)
Smooth as silk, Fast,Fast,Fast, Steady and an Shooter
I saw a Robin Hood that Night From this bow.

APA definately has a winner here
all other bows are shaking in there Cams at this moment


Thanks Pete
Very tempting.

Tinker


----------



## bqb (Oct 9, 2008)

joebou said:


> APA GERMANY SITE
> 
> any english version of the software they use to calculate speed??


This site uses a similar algorithm...

bucklemke.com/ke/ke.php


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

hotwheels said:


> I Shot the MX1 Tuesday Night (Crashes Personal Bow)
> Smooth as silk, Fast,Fast,Fast, Steady and an Shooter
> I saw a Robin Hood that Night From this bow.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tinker, I think you should also try the MX2. I might try to get to shoot night on Feb 3, probably around 830-900pm. I will have all the bows in the lineup and the boss in tow so it might be kinda fun. I will definately be there this week as well. See ya later!


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

Take plenty of pics Crashman.:thumbs_up


----------



## N. Dawoods (Jan 20, 2009)

Crashman-
Any idea when APAs website will be updated? I've pretty much decided the King Cobra will be my next hunting bow, will you give us a heads up in this thread when the site is updated?:RockOn::RockOn::RockOn:


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

N. Dawoods said:


> Crashman-
> Any idea when APAs website will be updated? I've pretty much decided the King Cobra will be my next hunting bow, will you give us a heads up in this thread when the site is updated?:RockOn::RockOn::RockOn:


It should hopefully be updated with in a week or two. The boss has been away on a dealer tour and everything was kind of at a stand still while he was out parading the bows around. Check page three for some pics, and page one has all the specs. Thanks!:darkbeer:


----------



## Black Mamba (Dec 5, 2008)

*2009 Product Launch Countdown*

6:13:48:40

:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Peter Pan (Jan 6, 2009)

Any word on the how the King Cobra shoots?


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

I will have one in my hands this weekend. I will let you what I think. :darkbeer:


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*ohio turkey deer expo*

is apa going to be present at the ohio turkey deer expo?


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

I don't know what our plans are there. We are doing a lot of shows north of the border, but I am unsure what is happening south of the 49th.


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*ohio turkey deer expo*

huge show with a great turn out. i hope to see you there. i will be with third hand archery accesssories.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Thanks Guys*

Just wanted to send a huge Thanks to Peter Ray and Nibal for stopping in last night to give myself and many others to try out their 09 line up including the King Cobra (WOW). 

Thanks Again
Tinker


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Forgot to Add!!*

Their New Camo is Awesome Looking.


hotwheels said:


> Just wanted to send a huge Thanks to Peter Ray and Nibal for stopping in last night to give myself and many others to try out their 09 line up including the King Cobra (WOW).
> 
> Thanks Again
> Tinker


----------



## Mig (Nov 26, 2008)

Too bad there aren't any dealers around me.:thumbs_do:thumbs_do I would really like to test these bows out but then I'll have to drive about 4-5 hours to a dealer then back another 4-5 hours.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

I have mine on order. It's great to be able to talk to the owner of a company when ordering their product. Thanks for the help Crashman, I can't wait to get it in my hands.:shade:


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks to Peter and Nibal for bringing their lineup to test last night! Man that was a blast, I wish every shoot night was like that

The new twin cam system is very nice and packs some serious punch. I've shot the MX1 previously and was very impressed with it. Last night I had the opportunity to shoot the MX2, Mamba XL and the King Cobra crotch-rocket last night... very nice products. Fit and finish was on par with other top of the line equipment and the new camo design is really sharp... good job guys.

The MX2 looks to be a winner and would make for an excellent hunting rig in my eyes, good brace height, shorter ATA, quiet and very dead in the hand. With their twin cam system it should make for a dynamite setup.

The XL was very nice to shoot as well and is more typical of the bows that I prefer, a longer ATA, generous brace and again very quiet, smooth and dead in the hand. In my eyes it would make for a very good all around bow, whether it be hunting, indoor, 3D, field, etc.

And then we have the King Cobra... what can I say about this beast? When I first saw the King Cobra I must say I was a bit apprehensive to shoot it... it's hard not to notice the radical reflex design and short brace. I'm used to shooting bows with a moderate to long brace with moderately reflexed risers. But I can honestly say that for the amount of energy that the bow stores the overall package is actually quite managable. The draw cycle as to be expected is aggressive but linear no nasty humps, etc, a solid back wall and the bow held very well. Oh and did I mention the 340+ fps at 28"... holy mackeral! Every time I shot that bow I couldn't wipe that silly grin off my face Certainly not a bow for the novice but if speed is what you crave have a look at this one... it'll satisfy the itch no question about it.

Their product continues to improve every year and I'll be giving a couple of the models a very close look when I'm in the market for a new rig.

Thanks again for the test drive guys, highly appreciated!


----------



## Brian13843 (Aug 10, 2007)

I have a very short draw length, I prefer 24.5" but I can shoot 25" what kind of speed could I expect from a King Cobra. I'm looking for a dedicated bow to take out west for Elk and Mule deer.


----------



## Black Mamba (Dec 5, 2008)

*2009 Product Launch Countdown*

It makes fun of me! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## N. Dawoods (Jan 20, 2009)

*well?*

Well Crashman, what did you think of the King Cobra? draw cycle? valley? wall? Is it quiet enough for a hunting rig, or is it just so blazing fast that noise isn't even a consideration? Details man!


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

N. Dawoods said:


> Well Crashman, what did you think of the King Cobra? draw cycle? valley? wall? Is it quiet enough for a hunting rig, or is it just so blazing fast that noise isn't even a consideration? Details man!


He should be back on tuesday night if not wednesday for sure. Him and the Bossman are showing the new lineup to all the dealers in ont right now.


----------



## 4X4HD (Jun 11, 2008)

I thought the web site was suppose to be updated today. (according to there clock yesterdsay) Now it says 2 or 3 more days. Anyone know?


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

Thats funny they have a time clock that resets to different times!

Obviously they aren't ready..



4X4HD said:


> I thought the web site was suppose to be updated today. (according to there clock yesterdsay) Now it says 2 or 3 more days. Anyone know?


----------



## Peter Pan (Jan 6, 2009)

I called about the Cobra, and they said they are waiting on parts for the next 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Louis19 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Thanks for stopping by for the test runs*

I had a chance to shoot these bows the other night and all i can say is 
WOW !!!!!!all the bows shoot great, camo looks awesome these are very nice products and a unique design. Couldnt Stop Smiling when i shoot these bows . My favorite was the MX1 feels great, fast, no shock in your hands and would be a perfect all round bow I would really consider of buying when looking for a new bow. 
And the King Cobra Tack Driver Crazy Fast !!!!!:tongue: And in the black finish i just looks mean but it isnt shoots really nice, doesnt even jump out of your hand it just stays there generating Tons of Speed. If you are a speed nut this is the bow for you and it feels and shoots really great 

Great Product and awesome job guys :thumbs_up
thanks for coming out !!
Louis


----------



## N. Dawoods (Jan 20, 2009)

*thanks*



travski said:


> He should be back on tuesday night if not wednesday for sure. Him and the Bossman are showing the new lineup to all the dealers in ont right now.


thanks for the heads up travski


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*apa bows*

if you have shot the king cobra, or the black mamba x1 or x2, do they have hand shock, or vibration, and how about the noise, are they pretty quiet? i'm very interested. they are a very unique bow, i love how they look, just afraid to take the chance to invest. i need some conviencing to make the investment. joe


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

Looks like the clock is set for midnight tonight....:thumbs_up


----------



## Barry Portugal (Dec 23, 2007)

jjambow said:


> if you have shot the king cobra, or the black mamba x1 or x2, do they have hand shock, or vibration, and how about the noise, are they pretty quiet? i'm very interested. they are a very unique bow, i love how they look, just afraid to take the chance to invest. i need some conviencing to make the investment. joe


I've shot an X2 for several months now, no shock or vibration to speak of, and pretty quiet. But Fast - oh man! supose I'd better start saving for the King Cobra now.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

jjambow said:


> if you have shot the king cobra, or the black mamba x1 or x2, do they have hand shock, or vibration, and how about the noise, are they pretty quiet? i'm very interested. they are a very unique bow, i love how they look, just afraid to take the chance to invest. i need some conviencing to make the investment. joe


I've shot all three that you mentioned, all very nice bows with negligible vibration and shock. About the only bow I've shot that I would consider slightly better in that department (and I do mean slightly) would have to be a Guardian.

I shot the king cobra and x2 bare bow i.e. no stabilizers, factory string suppressors. They feel very good on the shot... very impressive especially considering the speeds they are generating. For kicks I dropped on my 28" Doinker stabilizer on both of these bows... they held nothing short of amazing. It's too bad I didn't get the opportunity to spend more time with them and try them at longer distances.

The x1 I shot was decked out and it too was very nice. As far as being quiet they appear to be comparable to any other top shelf manufacturer... dead silent on the draw (i.e. no creaks or other oddities) and your typical muffled thump on the shot.

Personally I prefer a bow the delivers some feedback but everyone sets their priorities differently. All I can say is give them a fair shake, I think you'll be impressed... they're top shelf. I know I was darned impressed and I'm a dyed in the wool Hoyt fan.

Cheers,


----------



## Jotun (Aug 14, 2006)

How do I order an MX2 when there are no dealers around me????


----------



## deer goggles (Jan 27, 2009)

*ordering*

If you go to the contact us link on their web site, and send an e-mail. they will sell direct if you don't have a dealer near you. charmaine will also give you a price quote upon request.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

deer goggles said:


> If you go to the contact us link on their web site, and send an e-mail. they will sell direct if you don't have a dealer near you. charmaine will also give you a price quote upon request.


You can also PM Crashman, and he can get you in touch with Nibal. :thumbs_up


----------



## Peter Pan (Jan 6, 2009)

Now the counters counting up:cow::cow::cow::cow::cow::cow:


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

Peter Pan said:


> Now the counters counting up:cow::cow::cow::cow::cow::cow:


I thought it was due I live in Spain (different time zone...) LOL!


----------



## Peter Pan (Jan 6, 2009)

I wonder when we're going to get the Final Countdown!











I've already got my bow on order, i'm just anxious to see the site:tongue:


----------



## Jotun (Aug 14, 2006)

how long does it take to get after you order???


----------



## Peter Pan (Jan 6, 2009)

Jotun said:


> how long does it take to get after you order???


They told me 3 weeks


----------



## Jotun (Aug 14, 2006)

Well I did it I am next on the list to recieve the MX2!!!


----------



## IndyMcDan (Jan 22, 2008)

APA must have the greatest engineers in the world. They have actually figured out how to turn time backwards. Either update the website or take the clock off it. They are making te company look real cheesy.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Sorry for the delay on the website guys, we have been away on tour for the past 9 days and it is hard to get everything done when you are sitting in a hotel room every night. It will be done soon I am sure. 

The tour went well and all the dealers that tried the bows gave us very positive feed back about the work we did for the new line up. The King Cobra was the big hit, providing amazing speeds with little feed back on the shot. To be honest, I was a little dumb founded when I first shot it, for the speed you get it really is very easy to shoot with the brace height not being a factor at all. The MX1 is also fast and forgiving and very pleasant to shoot, however the MX2 is the sleeper in the line as far as I am concerned. This little baby is only 32" with 7 and 3/8" brace and still does 340 fps IBO. This bow is as sweet as the Viper to shoot, but produces 20 fps more arrow velocity. The Viper and the Boa are unchanged from last year except for the new camo, so not much needs to be said about these sweethearts. The Python X and the Mamba XL are also unchanged except for the switch to the new fang riser so that helps with the weight and usefullness of the bows in the field. 

Thanks to everyone for your continued interest and support! And thanks to Hotwheels, Louie, and Nuge for the reports here and the rest of the guys at the club for letting me and Nibal take over for the evening...we had a great time too. :darkbeer:


----------



## Black Mamba (Dec 5, 2008)

*Floating or static yoke?*

Hi Crashman,
does MX1 have floating or static yokes?
thanks!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

All of our cables use a static yoke, we find this system performs a little better for making minor adjustments for cam rotation timing and cam lean. However I have heard a few guys trying the floating yoke with good results.


----------



## deer goggles (Jan 27, 2009)

now the counter is going down again. guess that means somebody is working on it again.:thumbs_up:wink::set1_applaud::drummer::wav:


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Awsome looking bows :thumbs_up, i'd really like to shoot that Mamba XL. Keep up the good work. It's a shame i've never seen one around this way , do you know if there are any dealers in NJ?


----------



## Dandrew (Aug 18, 2008)

It seems that all of the posts are from Ontario or Ohio. There does not appear to be any availability for APA in New England. Are there any dealers or reps in this area? I would not buy a new bow just by looking at a picture. They are too much money to invest without being able to have one in hand. The bows look great but without any representation in this area I would probably go somewhere else.


----------



## HPA (Jan 9, 2009)

King Cobra


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Dandrew said:


> It seems that all of the posts are from Ontario or Ohio. There does not appear to be any availability for APA in New England. Are there any dealers or reps in this area? I would not buy a new bow just by looking at a picture. They are too much money to invest without being able to have one in hand. The bows look great but without any representation in this area I would probably go somewhere else.


I understand completely. I wouldn't drop that kind of coin either with out a test drive first. When the web site is back up check the dealer listings, maybe there is a dealer in your area. Sometimes the factory will also aloow for special situations like this too, call Al and try chatting with him, maybe you can work a deal with him. :wink:


----------



## Peter Pan (Jan 6, 2009)

Finally the new website!!!































In 2 days


----------



## Jotun (Aug 14, 2006)

wait I did that... am I dumb?




Crashman said:


> I understand completely. I wouldn't drop that kind of coin either with out a test drive first. When the web site is back up check the dealer listings, maybe there is a dealer in your area. Sometimes the factory will also aloow for special situations like this too, call Al and try chatting with him, maybe you can work a deal with him. :wink:


----------



## X2SHOOTER (Jul 14, 2008)

*Will be soon*

I was at the APA shop yesterday and picked up my new equipment for the year a MX1 and a Mamba XL, I asked them about the web site and this time the clock SHOULD be corect. I wasn't planning on upgrading my X2 but after shooting the MX1 I had to have it, very sweet shooting, new camo looks great.


----------



## Dandrew (Aug 18, 2008)

I am sorry to say that it looks like APA is going to miss the bus for this year for new business. People that have seen and had a chance to shoot the bow or have owned APA in the past I am sure would be more forgiving. All of the other bow companies are way ahead of APA this year in the information and availability. Its too bad, it looks and sounds like they have a good product. I know some people that are just getting tired of waiting.
Do you have any reps in New England?


----------



## Maine Woods (May 17, 2007)

Crashman Please check your PM box.


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

alfabuck said:


> Awsome looking bows :thumbs_up, i'd really like to shoot that Mamba XL. Keep up the good work. It's a shame i've never seen one around this way , do you know if there are any dealers in NJ?


There are no APA dealers in NJ. I keep hoping to run into somebody who owns one, so I can test it out.


----------



## Dandrew (Aug 18, 2008)

where are the posts from yesterday and this morning?


----------



## Dandrew (Aug 18, 2008)

sorry gremlins I guess, they are back.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

Try finding a shop that carries anything other than Hoyt, PSE, Mathews that actually has bows that can be shot.:thumbs_do

The scam here in NY, is to call yourself a dealer of a certain manufacturer other than the three just mentioned, and you get the old...."Well, we can order one for you". And yes, that includes APA..but what the heck, I'm not letting that stop me.:wink:


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Dandrew said:


> I am sorry to say that it looks like APA is going to miss the bus for this year for new business. People that have seen and had a chance to shoot the bow or have owned APA in the past I am sure would be more forgiving. All of the other bow companies are way ahead of APA this year in the information and availability. Its too bad, it looks and sounds like they have a good product. I know some people that are just getting tired of waiting.
> Do you have any reps in New England?


I guess you could call it growing pains as APA is still a young and very small company. We are doing everything we can to bring a surperior product to the market place while also protecting our interests at the same time. Things are really starting to gel right now with the new 2009 lineup and we are really excited to see it hit the racks in our dealers shelves. We have not done a lot of work to expand our dealer network in some areas so we depend on customer demand to increase dealer numbers in these areas. We are however making efforts to deal with these inadequacies but these things don't happen over night, they take time. 

Thank you to everyone for your support as we continue to grow, I know it is sometimes hard to wait for something so I don't blame anyone for switching brands if the wait seems too long. Good luck, and I hope you get a chance to try an APA sometime in the future! :darkbeer:


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

The biggest complaint I hear from dealers, (as to why they don't have any bows that they are dealers for), is that they cannot get demo bows anymore.

They don't want to stock a bow that they are not sure they are going to sell. This is understandable, but it is really frustrating when you find that dealer through the manufacturer's website, and call them only to hear...no , we don't stock those. BS

HCA, PEARSON, APA, Limbsaver, etc.... I know the smaller companies don't have the collateral that the big boys do, but sometimes you have to spend a buck to make three....capese?


----------



## Peter Pan (Jan 6, 2009)

Again with the counter...really? Just get rid of it alltogether..


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

Peter Pan said:


> Again with the counter...really? Just get rid of it alltogether..


Gotta agree! GET RID OF THAT #@%$!*& CLOCK!!!!!!


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

spiker_01 said:


> The biggest complaint I hear from dealers, (as to why they don't have any bows that they are dealers for), is that they cannot get demo bows anymore.
> 
> They don't want to stock a bow that they are not sure they are going to sell. This is understandable, but it is really frustrating when you find that dealer through the manufacturer's website, and call them only to hear...no , we don't stock those. BS
> 
> HCA, PEARSON, APA, Limbsaver, etc.... I know the smaller companies don't have the collateral that the big boys do, but sometimes you have to spend a buck to make three....capese?


APA last year had demo bows available for each dealer, not sure if they are doing it again this year or not.


----------



## Oolon Colluphid (Jan 21, 2009)

*Continuous Countdown?*

Clock has been reset to 6 days again... What gives? Seems kind of pointless to have a clock if its just going to reset again and again. Would really like to see the new site with the new bows and new info to compare.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

I am sorry for the delay on the web site guys, but unfortunately I have no control over that one. I will talk to the boss today and try to get an idea of what is going on there. If anyone has any questions, please direct them to me and I will answer everything I can. I shot the entire line up extensively last week so I should be able to help you out with any decisions you might want to make.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*entire line*

Thanks for bringing the line out last week Pete for us to shoot
I put one of my cxl s through the crony using the King Cobra and it went through at 351fps.....nice shooting bow 

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## Maine Woods (May 17, 2007)

Crashman said:


> I am sorry for the delay on the web site guys, but unfortunately I have no control over that one. I will talk to the boss today and try to get an idea of what is going on there. If anyone has any questions, please direct them to me and I will answer everything I can. I shot the entire line up extensively last week so I should be able to help you out with any decisions you might want to make.


Crashman please check you PM box.


----------



## BAE (Jul 4, 2004)

If anyone happens to be in the Atlanta Georgia area , I can arrange for you to shoot an X1 and a Viper .

Ben Athens .


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Well i just bought a 2008 black mamba xl.
I had the shop owner bring all the new bows to the shooting lane, the reezen alpha max 32,35 etc... put all to 60lbs same draw and continued to shoot every bow numerose times, until i narrowed it down to one bow no brand name loyalty on my part. The apa by far wa the quietest ,best wall,and valley, and all around best bow in my opinion.
You have to try these bows they truly are amazing.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

travski said:


> APA last year had demo bows available for each dealer, not sure if they are doing it again this year or not.


Not around here...:zip:


----------



## Maine Woods (May 17, 2007)

OK Spiker 01, alfabuck, chuck7413 and anyone else. I have a King Cobra, Mamba XL, Mamba X 2 and a Viper. Coming soon. I travel through New England and will have these bows available to shoot. I will post up Pics and chrono speeds as soon as I get these bows in my hands.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

Maine Woods said:


> OK Spiker 01, alfabuck, chuck7413 and anyone else. I have a King Cobra, Mamba XL, Mamba X 2 and a Viper. Coming soon. I travel through New England and will have these bows available to shoot. I will post up Pics and chrono speeds as soon as I get these bows in my hands.


I have a King Cobra on the way...I'll post my chrono speeds as well.:shade:


----------



## Maine Woods (May 17, 2007)

spiker_01 said:


> I have a King Cobra on the way...I'll post my chrono speeds as well.:shade:


Hmmmm. given that we have the same draw length this should be close to the same.:darkbeer:


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

Maine Woods said:


> Hmmmm. given that we have the same draw length this should be close to the same.:darkbeer:



I'm currently shooting a 340 gr arrow, but I'm thinking of getting closer to 5gpp with some Victory shafts.

Either way, I'll post the results when I set the bow up.:wink:


----------



## rockindoe (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi maine woods, i am new to this website so bear with me, i am also a girl who is learning how to shoot a bow its been an experience i dont know much of the lingo yet but am learning. My birthday is coming up and i am looking into buying a king cobra do you know who i would contact about buying one? I am buying the best made one that they sell i am serious about this so if you could give me any information on this or anyone else out there could help me i would appreciate it I am also looking into the black mamba money is no concern for me. I see that you are also buying a few yourself so you look like you know what you are talking about it thanks maine woods


----------



## Jotun (Aug 14, 2006)

Go here http://www.apaarchery.com/ and you can get their contact information and if there are no dealers close to you, you can order it direct from the manufacturer which is what I had to do.


----------



## Maine Woods (May 17, 2007)

rockindoe said:


> Hi maine woods, i am new to this website so bear with me, i am also a girl who is learning how to shoot a bow its been an experience i dont know much of the lingo yet but am learning. My birthday is coming up and i am looking into buying a king cobra do you know who i would contact about buying one? I am buying the best made one that they sell i am serious about this so if you could give me any information on this or anyone else out there could help me i would appreciate it I am also looking into the black mamba money is no concern for me. I see that you are also buying a few yourself so you look like you know what you are talking about it thanks maine woods


First Welcome to AT :darkbeer: I would NOT recommend a King Cobra as a first bow. A Mamba XL could be the bow for you. I recomend you stay above 7 inches of Brace Hieght. Best thing to do is shoot as many bows as you can. I will be in Vermont early March,I know NY is a big state but if you wish to shoot the bows I have shoot me a PM or keep in touch right here.


----------



## Oregonbowguy (Feb 17, 2009)

After checking out the website looking at the 08's.....those are very slick looking bows with nice stats. Is there anywhere in the pacific northwest like oregon or possibly washington that carries them?


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

WASHINGTON, Three Rivers Archery, PO Box 1078 1030 15th Ave, Longview, Ph: 1-360-636-2595


----------



## Peter Pan (Jan 6, 2009)

Oregonbowguy said:


> After checking out the website looking at the 08's.....those are very slick looking bows with nice stats. Is there anywhere in the pacific northwest like oregon or possibly washington that carries them?


http://apaarchery.com/dealers.html there ya go buddy:darkbeer:


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

*2009 apa's*

JUST PICKED UP MY 09 MAMBAX1 ONE WORD AWESOME, CAN'T WAIT TO PUT IT THROUGH THE TEST:darkbeer: THANKS PETER I'LL POST PICS AND RESULTS AS SOON AS MY SON SHOWS ME HOW TO ADD PICS


----------



## Black Mamba (Dec 5, 2008)

Lucky you!
I've to wait 6-8 weeks for mine!


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

Maine Woods said:


> OK Spiker 01, alfabuck, chuck7413 and anyone else. I have a King Cobra, Mamba XL, Mamba X 2 and a Viper. Coming soon. I travel through New England and will have these bows available to shoot. I will post up Pics and chrono speeds as soon as I get these bows in my hands.


Hey Maine woods,
That is a generous offer. Can you keep me posted of your schedule and maybe we can meet up and I can shoot an APA. 
There is also someone here in NJ who made the same offer, but I am waiting to hear back from him.


----------



## Kiteman (Jan 4, 2003)

*That would be me...*

Chuck,
Sorry I didn't respond earlier. I don't shoot up in your area, but I have a good friend that lives near Howell. I could bring an X2 and Viper when I visit, and you'd be more than welcome to check 'em out and shoot 'em...


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

Kiteman said:


> Chuck,
> Sorry I didn't respond earlier. I don't shoot up in your area, but I have a good friend that lives near Howell. I could bring an X2 and Viper when I visit, and you'd be more than welcome to check 'em out and shoot 'em...


I could make a trip down by you, but if you are going to be in Howell let me know. My brother lives in Howell.

Chuck


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Web site is finally up! Sorry for the delay.

www.apaarchery.com


----------



## Mig (Nov 26, 2008)

Crashman said:


> Web site is finally up! Sorry for the delay.
> 
> www.apaarchery.com


typo for the black mamba mx2. It says IBO up to 40 fps. Damn I wish there was a dealer near me


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Damn I wish there was a dealer near me 

We have one dealer in Ohio...

The Archery Shop
55 N Hanover Street
Minster Ohio
419-628-2178

I hope this helps!


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

Crashman said:


> Web site is finally up! Sorry for the delay.
> 
> www.apaarchery.com



The new camo looks awesome,. The Red Flame looks sweet too. The site looks great.


----------



## Oregonbowguy (Feb 17, 2009)

WOW....those are great looking, specs are awesome on them......Wish there was somewhere close to test one out.....In oregon....


----------



## Maine Woods (May 17, 2007)

chuck7413 said:


> Hey Maine woods,
> That is a generous offer. Can you keep me posted of your schedule and maybe we can meet up and I can shoot an APA.
> There is also someone here in NJ who made the same offer, but I am waiting to hear back from him.


Hi Chuck sorry I have been out for a couple days. I will keep you up to date as to when I will be close to your area.


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*Wow!*

I just saw the new updated web site! It looks great. Very impressive line up! Peter I'm starting to wonder how smart I really am on my decesion!


----------



## Jotun (Aug 14, 2006)

I cant begin to describe how awesome your customer service is!!! I asked you guys to hold off charging my credit card on my order for one day because my wife was leaving town and if you charged it before then she would have found out!! lol and guess what they waited and she has no ideah that I spent loads of cash on all new archery equiptment for the 09 hunting season! 
I cant wait for my MX2 to get here so I will be ready to start rocking the Javelina season here in AZ


----------



## Black Mamba (Dec 5, 2008)

ALLELUJA!!!

http://www.apaarchery.com/

:wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:

:violin::drummer: :violin::drummer: :violin::drummer: :violin::drummer:


----------



## Mig (Nov 26, 2008)

Crashman said:


> Damn I wish there was a dealer near me
> 
> We have one dealer in Ohio...
> 
> ...


thats 220 miles away from me


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah that is a bit of a drive.


----------



## ozzyshane (Sep 19, 2004)

The new APA lineup looks great here is a Black mamba in action

Stag 2008


----------



## Jotun (Aug 14, 2006)

That is an awesome stag where did you get him at?


----------



## Oxymoron (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm still not sure whether the Cam Lock Press is a neat new feature or just an accident waiting to happen....

Still, congratulations on the new homepage.


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

*apa*

once you see how it works and all the benefits you'll see why


----------



## ozzyshane (Sep 19, 2004)

Jotun the stag is a free range stag from new south wales Australia he is a once in a life time head i dont even think i will see one this big again .

How does the new cam(75% ) draw to the old one .....Thanks Shane.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

Is that one piece quiver removable, or fixed? And I'm assuming it's in the Vanish Hybrid.:wink:

What are they getting for that quiver?:archer:


----------



## Kiteman (Jan 4, 2003)

*OK Chuck!*

I will let you know when I'll be up that way, or you can do the same if you come down this way....Do you ever go over the Del Mem Bridge? If so, that would be a good time to hook up down here...I'm less than 10 mins from there.

*Now I gotta go check out that updated website!!!!*


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

The new XV cam builds up poundage a little sooner in the front end of the draw cycle and maintains it a little longer than the older VT cam. It does make the bow a bit stiffer to draw, however it only took me about a dozen shots to get used it, now when I shoot my old bow it feels funny to me. The letoff and solid stop at full draw are much nicer than the old cam too. 

The stabilizer and quivers are all decorated the same as the bow in Vanish Hybrid, and the quiver is available as either a one piece removeable or a two piece solid mount. Quivers sell for about $60 for either the one or two piece.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 14, 2006)

ozzyshane said:


> Jotun the stag is a free range stag from new south wales Australia he is a once in a life time head i dont even think i will see one this big again .
> 
> How does the new cam(75% ) draw to the old one .....Thanks Shane.


Wow they have trees in Australia!!! haha Just saying that because thats what everyone says about Arizona 

But amazing animal congrats


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

Darn it!!!! My APA King Cobra was delivered today...but nobody was home, so they took it back.:angry:

Oh well, they will come back tomorrow, and the wife will be waiting. I can't wait to hold this bow in my hand.:thumbs_up


----------



## Chako (Mar 11, 2009)

Ouch.

Well I visited my local dealer tonight, and they told me that the bow has shipped last week, which means I should be getting it very soon.

Want to hear something odd. They ship it from out West to Ontario. The shipment goes through my city to someplace SE around Toronto (If I heard this correctly). Then it gets shipped back up North. That is just plain messed up. Sounds like something Canada Post might do. For example, if I want to mail a letter to someone in town, it goes out of town to another city for processing, then mailed back. Go figure.


----------



## rickd300mag (Apr 16, 2009)

*Black Mamba MX1*

Ordered the MX1 last Friday...can't wait!!!:tongue:


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Still lovin my black mamba 08 xl! Got a reaper with a turkeys name on it ready to go next week!!


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

My KING COBRA has arrived!!!!

Unfortunately, I'm away, so I have to wait until tomorrow to see it.

I will put it together, and take some chrono readings this weekend..stay tuned....no pun intended..:darkbeer:


----------



## Chako (Mar 11, 2009)

Just got my MX1 in today. Now all I need to do is take photos and post them in the general section. :thumbs_up


----------



## rickd300mag (Apr 16, 2009)

*Mx1*

Chaco:

What do you think of your MX1? Mine should be arriving next week:thumbs_up


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

Chako said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Well I visited my local dealer tonight, and they told me that the bow has shipped last week, which means I should be getting it very soon.


I have been told that 3 times already about my King Cobra. Last I heard, it should have been shipped today. So, I might have it middle of next week.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

My King Cobra has arrived.

I threw on a Red Dot Scope, TM style rest, and a string loop to shoot it in the basement until I can tune it up, and chrono it in the morning.

I was told that the limb brackets were to be in the same camo pattern as the bow, but they are black as seen here.


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

So thats what my bow will look like if it ever gets here.

How do you like it so far?


----------



## nXXo (Apr 5, 2009)

i shoot with my kng cobra since 5 weeks and it's my best bow :thumbs_up...rediculous speed with no vibration and no kick, my dream in the hand i love this bow


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

There are some things I like about this bow, such as the smooth draw, shock free release, and accuracy in spite of the short brace. I would rate the noise as about par with my Vulcan..maybe a touch louder.

But, there are a lot of things to be desired, such as, the fit, and finish is not nearly as nice as the Hoyts, Mathews, PSEs...etc. For such an expensive bow, it should be much nicer.

The speed nocks, or rather the rubber weights that are etched to look like shrink wrapped nocks ride up the string, and cause a 4 fps loss if you don't watch them. They will need to serve above the top one, and below the bottom one to prevent this from happening.

I'm not sure about it being the fastest bow out there either...let's see:



28" 66# 340gr. arrow = 305??


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

305fps? That seems awfully slow for 28"/66#'s with a 340 gr arrow. I see you added nothing to the string so I have to wonder where that speed loss is coming from. I had you pegged for somewhere around 330-335 with that setup.Perhaps APA can chime in.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

michihunter said:


> 305fps? That seems awfully slow for 28"/66#'s with a 340 gr arrow. I see you added nothing to the string so I have to wonder where that speed loss is coming from. I had you pegged for somewhere around 330-335 with that setup.Perhaps APA can chime in.


Ya think? I thought I was being nice about it.:thumbs_do


----------



## nXXo (Apr 5, 2009)

you have a probleme with your bow it's impossible 305 fs with your setup you are sure that you are at 66 lbs ??????? because with a king cobra i take 303 fs with a arrow 383gr 29" and 63lbs your limb pocket are black  not me


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

That's horrible speed. What are the specs as is right now? Yes the eliminator buttons are better replace with speed balls or nocks with shrink tube. What did the birth certificate say?


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

The certificate said 70# 28" 336fps. I didn't have a 350gr. arrow to check it with, or a properly spined arrow for that weight.

The bow is tuned, and shoots well...just not the speed as advertised...

nXXo...did you say that your limb pockets are not black?!!


Oh, and read my Hoyt Vulcan specs below....I'd have to say that if I crank it up to 66# I'd be close with a 325 IBO bow.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

According to my calculations you should be somewhere around 320+fps. Some possible issues that may be causing your speed loss...
1. The bow may be out of spec. Check your axle to axle length and brace height and make sure they are spot on. 
2. Make sure the cams are timed perfectly, any mis-timing will cause a loss of speed. 
3. Fletching contact can cause a huge loss of speed.
4. Check the calibration on all your scales and your chrony, a pound different here, a few grains there, and a possible slow chrony can all add up to a fairly substantial loss of speed. 

I am sorry I do not mean to point out things that I am sure you have already checked, and there is probably things that I have forgotten too. These are the obvious problems that I can think at this time.


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

Crashman said:


> According to my calculations you should be somewhere around 320+fps. Some possible issues that may be causing your speed loss...
> 1. The bow may be out of spec. Check your axle to axle length and brace height and make sure they are spot on.
> 2. Make sure the cams are timed perfectly, any mis-timing will cause a loss of speed.
> 3. Fletching contact can cause a huge loss of speed.
> ...


How did you come to 320+? A 362 IBO bow at 28"/66#'s with a 340 gr arrow even with liberal amounts of calculating would still come to 330 or so. 

2" of DL= 20fps (pretty standard)
4# of DW=8fps (very liberal)
10gr over 5gpp= 4fps(liberal)

32fps from 362=330


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

michihunter said:


> How did you come to 320+? A 362 IBO bow at 28"/66#'s with a 340 gr arrow even with liberal amounts of calculating would still come to 330 or so.
> 
> 2" of DL= 20fps (pretty standard)
> 4# of DW=8fps (very liberal)
> ...


Your numbers are spot on, however I always allow a little extra for any acroutraments on the string and differences in draw weight scales, arrow scales and chronys. That is why I said 320+

Thanks for keeping me on my toes!!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Chako said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Well I visited my local dealer tonight, and they told me that the bow has shipped last week, which means I should be getting it very soon.
> 
> Want to hear something odd. They ship it from out West to Ontario. The shipment goes through my city to someplace SE around Toronto (If I heard this correctly). Then it gets shipped back up North. That is just plain messed up. Sounds like something Canada Post might do. For example, if I want to mail a letter to someone in town, it goes out of town to another city for processing, then mailed back. Go figure.


That's no big deal. I had a package sent here to Ontario from Nova Scotia. If Canada Post's online tracking system is correct, it went from Nova Scotia to British Columbia and back to Ontario.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

Today, I tweaked the cables a bit, got the timing perfect, and set the bow to 68# so that I am getting 5 gpp.

The new reading is 28" 68# 340 gr arrow = 317 fps.:thumbs_do

I'm pretty sure that there is no more speed to be had without short cabling, or some other means that will take it out of spec.

So, with these readings, I would say this bow IBOs at somewhere around 342 fps. Not anywhere near 362...


----------



## CamG (Jul 26, 2007)

I sent you a PM. I have a couple suggestions that may help out.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

CamG said:


> I sent you a PM. I have a couple suggestions that may help out.


Returned, thanks,,,:thumbs_up


----------



## Caper33 (Nov 17, 2008)

This is a bit disappointing. I could see an mx1 in my future, but if they can't make the speeds with there proclaimed speed bow, what about the rest of the line. I'm actually pretty sick of manufacturers over rating bows.


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

nXXo said:


> you have a probleme with your bow it's impossible 305 fs with your setup you are sure that you are at 66 lbs ??????? because with a king cobra i take 303 fs with a arrow 383gr 29" and 63lbs your limb pocket are black  not me


Yours is pretty darn close and in line with spikers with those numbers. 

Doing some adjusting for DL(1"= 10fps or so), DW(7#'s=10fps) and over 5gpp(68 gr=23fps) the above setup would be roughly 346 fps.


----------



## CamG (Jul 26, 2007)

Caper33 said:


> This is a bit disappointing. I could see an mx1 in my future, but if they can't make the speeds with there proclaimed speed bow, what about the rest of the line. I'm actually pretty sick of manufacturers over rating bows.


I haven't worked on a King Cobra yet, but all the APA's I've worked on have been easily put into the advertised IBO range.


----------



## Caper33 (Nov 17, 2008)

CamG said:


> I haven't worked on a King Cobra yet, but all the APA's I've worked on have been easily put into the advertised IBO range.


OK, that's good news. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Guys take this for what it is worth and understand that I work for APA. Having said that, there are several members of the forum here who are members of the same club as me and they have witnessed the numbers on my personal bow that I am about to quote you and they do not currently shoot APA so their opinion could be considered unbiased about this.

My current MX1 is set at 27 inch and 60 pounds, my arrow rest is an APA Twister Safari, arrows are Victory VForce HV V1 400 spine that weigh exactly 300 grains, and my speed is 319 fps. When I switch to Victory VForce V1 350 spine, non HV shafts, they weigh 390 grains and my speed is 285 fps. I have another shooter using the same bow but his specs are quite different from mine...30", 49lbs, 290 grain Victory and 314fps. Also know that I set up both these bows myself and I don't have tricks up my sleeves or magic pixy dust to get these speeds. 

I wish I could offer more assistance to you with your bow. Please PM me if you have anymore questions!


----------



## tbear (Oct 22, 2002)

*apa speed*

My new MX1 is doing 315-320 fps at 64lbs, 27" with Victory X Ringer 350s at 320 gr. Had an X1 that was shooting great but wanted the extra brace height of the MX1. Managed to shot a clean round at todays 3D.


----------



## mongomalyk (May 23, 2006)

*apa speed*

the specs on my MX2 are bang on shooting a 392gr pse hunter arrow with 30indl at 70# I'm getting 319fps on one chrono and had got 317fps on another.No complaints here


----------



## DAVIDNORI (Mar 5, 2009)

:wink:


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Apa ibo speeds*

My MX1 is set at 49# 30 draw 303 grain Victory at 316fps and i feel the specs are very close to advertise rating and everyone knows that all bow makers tend to add a little more probably because of their test center which the bows are tested all in all their a heck of a bow :archer::darkbeer:


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm soooo happy right now. Took the King Cobra to a shop near me where the guy set it straight. Thank god for smarter people than me. I'm sorry for causing a stir, but you can understand the frustration after spending so much cash.

Anyway...I'll now be shooting this bow at 70#. It draws so smooth that I can. And the lack of hand shock is amazing for such a powerful bow. I do wish the finish was a bit better, but I'll take it for the speed.

The new stats......70# 28" = 332.1 avg. fps. I'm really ecstatic, I was on the verge of breakdown I think there for a while.

Have no fear ......APA DELIVERS THE GOODS.:thumbs_up


BTW...Thanks CamG, and others who have helped out behind the scenes.


----------



## Caper33 (Nov 17, 2008)

That's smokin'!! Glad to here you're getting things worked out. Specs on all the APA's listed above sound great.


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Good to hear every thing worked out! I figured with all the "GOOD" people that I've got to know that are connected with APA I knew all would end up well!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Thats great that you got it all worked out. I was confident you would get the speed out of that bow.


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

My confidence in APA is definitely restored. Thanks for the update Spiker.


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

spiker_01 said:


> The new stats......70# 28" = 332.1 avg. fps. I'm really ecstatic, I was on the verge of breakdown I think there for a while.
> 
> Have no fear ......APA DELIVERS THE GOODS.:thumbs_up



Just for reference sake, are you still using the same 340 grain arrow?


----------



## CamG (Jul 26, 2007)

Glad you got it going...I think there is a couple fps left in that baby, but you're so close I wouldn't mess with it!


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

sagitarius said:


> Just for reference sake, are you still using the same 340 grain arrow?


Oh..sorry, no...350gr.


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

I picked up my King Cobra tonight!

Only problem is that I got it in a 30" draw, because that is what my Commander is. Apparently I must be a little over drawn at 30" and the Cobra won't let me with it like the Commander will. I will post up my speed and thoughts on the bow after Tuesday when I get together to shoot with the guys.


----------



## Black Mamba (Dec 5, 2008)

*Long long long wait!!!*

I'm waiting for my MX1 lefty since February!
From apa.de no news about delivery times. 
They told me 6-8 weeks. I hope at least my bow was made!
I'm sorry but this is very disappointing!


----------



## cbr_bow (Sep 9, 2005)

Makes a guy proud to live in SK! Nice work to APA!


----------



## Caper33 (Nov 17, 2008)

Black Mamba said:


> I'm waiting for my MX1 lefty since February!
> From apa.de no news about delivery times.
> They told me 6-8 weeks. I hope at least my bow was made!
> I'm sorry but this is very disappointing!


Any news on that lefty mx1 yet? Would like to hear about it when it arrives. Thinking of a new bow and this one seems to keep making the top of my list. Plus my dealer carries the APA line, only has single cams in though.


----------



## Black Mamba (Dec 5, 2008)

Caper33 said:


> Any news on that lefty mx1 yet? Would like to hear about it when it arrives. Thinking of a new bow and this one seems to keep making the top of my list. Plus my dealer carries the APA line, only has single cams in though.


No, any news. 
They told me APA is very busy in this period and they're sorry but I've to wait!

I hope to receive my mx1 before 2010 bowline comes out!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Left hand bows should be available right now, with shipment dates only a few days out at this point. Where did you order your MX1 from?


----------

